# Kommt wer aus Coburg?!



## Reigä (30. April 2002)

Hallo,

kommt da irgendwer aus Coburg, der mit mir (20) biken will?

cu
Reigä


----------



## Hornet (6. Mai 2002)

Servus,
also ich komm aus nem Dorf gleich um die Ecke (südl. von CO). Dort bin ich aber eigentlich nur am Wochenende aber das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein oder?
Daher die Fragen 
Was fährste denn (CC Freeride...)?
und 
Wo fähste denn so rum

Gruß
Hornet



P.S. wenn du dein Alter angibst, dann kannstes eigentlich auch ins Profil schreiben, is ja dann nimmer schwer auszurechnen*grins* .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pawtector (8. Oktober 2004)

Servus!
ICh bin auch aus Coburg. Fahr eigtl nur DH und FR wenn ihr geile Strecken kennt könn ma ja ma fahren allerdings ist mein Cube XC-Pro zur Zeit mal wieder defekt und ich kauf mir bald nen Digger FR oder DH. Meldet euch halt mal.


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich  auch   ..Bin aber auch momentan ausser Betrieb,weil ich mich (und Bike) vor 3wochen in Bischofsmais geschrottet hab.Donnerstag kommt endlich der gips runter..*freu*,die Bike's sind dafür schon Fit  

Bin für fast alles zu haben Touren,Fr und nicht zuletzt Dh...
Wär ne feine Sache wenn wir mal was 'zam machen könnten,  

                                                 Gruss Rafael


----------



## playbike (19. Oktober 2004)

bin auch aus KC.
fahr eigentlich auch alles ein bisl wobei zur zeit mehr touren, zwecks Fitness ;-)

Viel. kommt mal was zusammen.

CU
Jörg
Brothers in Dirt


----------



## pawtector (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich verkauf grade mei cube xc-pro bei interesse melden.   ich besorg mir dafür dann wahrscheinlich nen kona stinky oder ähnliches. wenn ich dann wieder fahren kann meld ich mich noch mal.


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Oktober 2004)

Kannst ja mal am Bahnhof beim Multicycle fragen,vielleicht kann er dir ja beim verkauf helfen-is ja schliesslich Cube händler  

Bei mir steht so wies aussieht auch n wechsel an.Hab mich doch entschlossen mein Gt Lobo Dh zu verkaufen (siehe sign.),werd mir demnächst den V10 von Santacruz bestellen...

Ps:Überhaupt ist bei mir immernoch nix mitm Biken-der Gips is imma noch dran  -wollte mir moch ne "letzte" Ausfahrt vor der Winterpause geben..  

                                                        Gruss Rafael


----------

